

 FCC chair: ISPs should be able to charge Netflix for Internet fast lane - 001sky
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/12/fcc-chair-isps-should-be-able-to-charge-netflix-for-internet-fast-lane/

======
Ygg2
Wait, why isn't this topic front of HN?! This seems much more important than
some of the other front pages.

------
sdoering
Wow. Wasn't the FCC one of the stongest proponents of net.neutrality? What
happend? Can anyone explain?

~~~
forgottenpass
New FCC chair. Fresh off the job as a lobbyist for ISPs.

------
supercanuck
and I'd be fine with this if my choices of internet providers was greater than
2.

